# New SIG 290



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone held one yet? I have and that is one sweet piece. To me it's probably the best feeling small gun I've ever held. If I were looking for a carry piece this would be it...................SWEET


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

tried a buddys out.

1. heavy for what it is

2. HORRIBLE trigger, worse than a dak or p250, about as bad as an AMT backup
Couldnt get good follow up shots due to the long hard pull, it made the PF9 feel good which says alot

so glad i tried before i bought it

ended up with a Kahr instead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I held it, didn't like it like I thought I would. Heavy as stated above and didn't fit my hands well and I have small hands. Was hoping for a similar feel to a Sig 238 but this was different altogether. Payed less, got a LCP and was happier with it.


----------



## Thegunsmith (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the gun (P290) did a piece on it on my website. The trigger isn't perfect but it isn't horrible either. 

I am thinking I may be buying a XD-s from Springfield though. For the size you get a few things the p290 cannot offer. By the way, I was never interested in the XD line until this new single stack subcompact 45.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Held one today and it's top heavy to me. The grip feels like it would shred your hands after a few shots. I like the p238 better.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

deersniper270 said:


> Held one today and it's top heavy to me. The grip feels like it would shred your hands after a few shots. I like the p238 better.


All Sigs in the P226 series line are top heavy. They do balance decently with a loaded mag. I don't like the P290 for its chunky slide. The P226 series slide is unsuitable for concealed carry.


----------



## WDMack50 (Sep 27, 2010)

*p290*

I bought a new p290 it is a little chunky , but I carry it in a ankle strap it works fine , great on range no jams yet, but is a little funny shaped to me.


----------

